# HPA Motorsports Gen.2 Haldex Controller for MkV R32 / Mk2 TT / A3 (8P)



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Most Mk5 based *4-motion* equipped cars use *Haldex's* second generation of AWD systems. The *Gen 2 Sport controller* takes into account the TPS signal more so than the OEM software and therefore can proactively begin applying power to the RWD clutch packs before wheel spin begins, and as power is increased, more power lock occurs in the RWD unit until full lock is achieved. 

This product offers the following benefits: 



 increases torque transmission at acceleration 
 provides consistent performance with increased over-steer 
 torque-transmission is influenced by how quickly you depress the accelerator 
 transmits torque before the engine delivers torque 
 at greater speeds, the torque will decrease enabling less over-steer and safer driving properties


_Instead of the standard Blue Gen 2 controller_, HPA Motorsports is proud to exclusively offer our *"Stealth" Gen2 Sport Haldex controller*. Identical in appearance to your stock controller, you can now enjoy all the benefits of this performance component without jeopardizing your powertrain warranty. The Stealth controller is undetectable by your dealership; _both visually as well as through a scan_ of your Haldex all wheel drive system. 










By default, the controller is designed to be in *Sport mode* which transforms the handling characteristics of your AWD car by increasing torque transfer to the rear axle and giving more rear wheel bias. 

With the installation of a specially engineered *wiring harness and switch*, you can have instant access to all three of the programs built in to the controller; *Stock, Sport, and Race*. 

_As an enthusiastic driver you may not find yourself using Stock mode very often, but it will come in useful when loaning your car to an inexperienced driver, or when you are driving in slippery conditions and want to engage the conservative safety parameters set out by the factory. _

*Race mode* will unleash further potential as it provides faster reaction time to vehicle inputs in the AWD communication system, and allows for even greater amounts of torque transfer to the rear axle.










Orders can be placed by PayPal through our website, or by calling HPA directly at *604.598.8520*.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All controllers now in stock...IM or e-mail for a quote including shipping to your destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied. Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving this week. E-mail for special pricing...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers now in stock. E-mail for a quote to your destination. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Worth every penny! Provided much needed grip during this years road rally in the rain to make the long stint non-nerve racking with an inch of standing water on the roadways. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

specialkane7 said:


> What an amazing upgrade! I kept losing traction when in boost. Car would squat, the front would lift (I'm on air w/o e level sensors) and I'd just spin wheel. With this controller, that did not happen once this weekend at H2Oi. Amazing to feel the difference! Thanks HPA :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing...ask for the "*Combo deal*"...

This includes:

_Gen.2 *or* Gen.4 Haldex Controller 
Haldex Cable + Switch_

Be sure to confirm which coupling your vehicle uses before ordering...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

atomic80 said:


> I have this and LOVE it..I keep mine in the "Race" mode all the time.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

JRutter said:


> I recently had a chance to put my car on the HPA dyno and we looked at the F / R split in race mode. It was much closer to a 50 / 50 split - almost a single line from about 4500 on up. :thumbup:





atomic80 said:


> I have this and LOVE it...I keep mine in the "Race" mode all the time.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

abeR said:


> I _switch _it up for kicks every so often.





10Ten said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: race mode 100% since installing in '08. :heart:


Everybody has their own preference...:thumbup::thumbup:

Thank you to everyone that has taken advantage of the "*Vortex Deal*" so far! :beer:

More inventory is on the way soon...and I have a few *Gen.2/4* left on the shelf if you are interested. They will go quick...

E-mail or IM me for pricing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

NEW LOWER PRICING!

Our HPA website has been updated to reflect new pricing (*$100.00 lower*) on our Gen. 2/4 Switchable Controllers, and our popular controller "Combos".

As part of our product mix, we are also now featuring, in addition to the Haldex cable/switch, the *Haldex remote*. 










These remotes can be purchased separately, or as part of a Combo with the Gen.2 or Gen.4 controller.

IM or e-mail me for a quote including shipping to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> As part of our product mix, we are also now featuring, in addition to the Haldex cable/switch, the *Haldex remote*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out our "*Combo pricing*" for the purchase of a Gen.2 controller + remote OR cable/switch...*$100 off*...

HPA Website - Haldex Link


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> HPA Website - Haldex Link


Thank you for your orders!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Group Buy Opportunity

This has been posted for the Gen.4 Controller COMBO (with cable or remote)...anyone interested in a Gen.2 COMBO at similar pricing? Shoot me an IM or e-mail...thanks! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Thanksgiving Weekend Black Friday Promotion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.2 controllers, switches, and remotes in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

bazzle said:


> Fitted mine 10 days ago
> 
> Fitted switch but left cable under rear seat, (switch fits perfectly in the cutout around the sender
> Left in Sport.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex configurations in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Big props to HPA. :beer:
> 
> Really friendly, solid customer service both on this (Haldex) occasion and when I purchased the core interlock mount a few months ago. They really are just a phone call away.
> 
> Appreciate the help guys and can't wait to reap the benefits. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...we will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray32 said:


> great products! one of the few products i have from HPA and looking foward to add a few more...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

caraddict1 said:


> Is this the correct generation for the 2008 B6 Passat 3.6 VR6 4Motion?


You can easily help us identify which controller is required by checking this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

UPS Canada is raising rates (dues to rising fuel costs) next week on Haldex Controllers (and other products shipped on "Air" service). Get your orders in before this Friday to save on shipping costs to the US and International destinations...

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Additional Haldex inventory arriving next week...thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.2 Controllers, remotes, and cable/switch combinations back in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

With the Gen.2 Sport Controller, you have the option of: 

*Haldex Wireless Remote/Receiver 
Haldex Cable/Switch* 

And, when you buy the *remote/receiver* or *cable/switch* in combination with the Gen.2 controller, _receive an additional *$100.00 discount* off your total purchase_. 

IM or e-mail me for a quote...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our Haldex offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.2 Controllers, remotes, and cable/switch combinations in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Haldex controller + switch = DRAGON APPROVED
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

With the Gen.2 Sport Controller, you have the option of:

*Haldex Wireless Remote/Receiver
Haldex Cable/Switch*

And, when you buy the *remote/receiver* or *cable/switch* in combination with the Gen.2 controller, _receive an additional *$100.00 discount* off your total purchase_. 

IM or e-mail me for a quote...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> ...can't wait to install mine...thanks again Darryl for the speedy processing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

EsqR said:


> Just installed it today. Install was a cinch except that the short clip was a pain to get to. Very limited ability to really get on it after the install, but I could tell immediately that she was pushing a lot more from the rear. I gave it a few good 0-60 launches and it noticeably launched from the rear more and got off the line more quickly, transforming the launch of the car compared to stock launches (which had seemed to bog down at best). I'll start a proper thread and review when I get back from the mountains, but I'm already happy with it and can't wait to see how different twisty bits are with this upgrade. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...more inventory arriving for all applications/controller types next week...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All backorders shipped (_check you e-mails for tracking information_). *E-mail* or *IM* me directly for quote to your destination...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Optimus812 said:


> Everyone, this upgrade in my opinion makes the car drive more neutral with more of a rear push coming out of turns and from a standstill. Easily one of my favorite upgrades I've done to the car, what a difference!!
> 
> Install was pretty straight forward, mine was spilling gear oil when we removed the old unit so we quickly had to swap the new controller in. Tighten two bolts, plug in the two connectors and good to go!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...

Contact HPA directly for a quote for your 4Motion application...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit the Linden VW booth at Waterfest 18 for great deals on all of our HPA products.

*Waterfest 18 Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the *Gen.2 Haldex Controller* (_including more remotes and cables_) arriving next week. :thumbup: 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> More inventory of the *Gen.2 Controllers* arriving next week. :thumbup:


All backorders shipped! Check your inboxes for tracking information...:thumbup:

Considering one but haven't purchased yet? *IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> installed mine couple of days back. initial feel faster of the line, torque more fm the rear. fc no diff as yet :thumbup::laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tcardio said:


> ...after 3 years with my AWD, I can honestly say that my two favorite mods of all time are the GEN IV Haldex with the remote and HPA DSG flash...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jsausley said:


> ...I LOVE the feeling of my car during hard cornering after the HPA controller was installed...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car?

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Teozanga said:


> ...I can't wait to receive the gen II controller + remote switch I just bought on the HPA website in order to test the car!! And most of all I'm waiting for the snow :laugh:


 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RRRRR32 said:


> I gave my HPA Haldex controller a workout last weekend. Even the tightest and fastest corners are no drama. It makes me a bit afraid to find out where the limits are. Even when I drive aggressively - for me - the system makes me look good!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.2 Haldex + cable/switch...
Gen.2 Haldex + remote/receiver...

_Both "bundles" in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The *Haldex remote*. For just *$100.00* more than the price of a cable/switch, the remote allows for changing Haldex modes with ease, _not to mention a much less complicated installation_. :thumbup:










These remotes can be purchased separately, or as part of a Combo with the Gen.2 or Gen.4 controller.

IM or e-mail me for a quote including shipping to your destination. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

j.a.R. said:


> Gen 4 competition controller installed today with a bunch of other goodies. My R is now officially 2++ Rad!!
> Thanks Darryl, you are the man!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PDXA4 said:


> How reliable is the aftermarket controller (both for the switchable and competition versions)? Also what would the warranty coverage be?


Warranty on all of our Haldex offerings is 1 year. These units are manufactured/programmed by the same company that makes your OE controller. They are of equal reliability. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More Haldex Controllers (all variations) on order...should be arriving mid-next week. :thumbup:

Get your orders in ahead of time to guarantee you receive one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory landed yesterday...if you were waiting for your order, check your e-mail for a tracking number .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale*

Additional unadvertised discounts...*IM* or *e-mail* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex variations in stock and ready to ship...*IM* or *e-mail* for a quote to your destination...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship.  

Great time to pick one up before the Holidays (and while we still have stock )...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Gen.2 Haldex controllers can be ordered either with a cable/switch or remote/receiver. Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote with shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the Gen.2 controller arriving soon! Get your orders in today...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> ...99 percent of the time Race mode is preferred. I also found NO loss in MPG on the highway after 5-6 tests...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ignitionlive said:


> My shop is ordering one of your Gen4 hard wired switchables for me today!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Haldex FAQ


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wayneGTI said:


> I've put about 10k miles on my R with the Haldex controller from HPA, and thought I'd post up my thoughts on it so far.
> Went with the wireless switchable controller and only take it out of race mode every so often on longer highway trips. Other than that, it stays in race mode all the time. Lost a couple MPGs in fuel economy in race mode, but nothing that bothers me all that much.
> 
> One of my concerns was winter driving, this is a non-issue for sure. The car still performs well in race mode in snow/ice, and switching off ESC just increases the fun factor if you have space to play around in.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Darkstar1 said:


> We've been getting a lot of snow lately here in Minnesota. I gotta say that the haldex controller is AWESOME!!! I feel like I have total control no matter what. Leaving trucks in the dust is so much fun! Maybe they just don't suspect the R. Hahaha. Traction control off! And let the rear end hang out. When I want it to straighten out it comes right back, even without getting out of the throttle. Anyways just thought I'd let you know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky Daddy said:


> Thanks guys...I'm looking forward to installing it...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Gen.2 Haldex controllers are in stock and ready to ship...

Send us an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote including shipping...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> For those who haven't seen this picture and are worried about how the car handles on ice and snow with the controller. Full sideways around an ice track. Handles like a champ!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...this is a MUST HAVE upgrade....
> 
> AWWWWWEEEEEEEESSSSSSSOOOOOOOMMMMMMMEEEEEE!!!!!!:beer::beer::beer:


:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

olias said:


> ...With the HPA Haldex I was able to go way deeper into the corners and brake a lot later as the rear braking and torque transfer to the rear was amazing compared to stock. I was also able to rocket out of the turns tighter, faster, and with way less understeer...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

lobuzz311 said:


> Just ordered mine.:thumbup:...Goodbye understeer!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The reviews are in:



Peteski said:


> I got mine installed today and drove it about 10 miles, there is definitely a difference in power delivery and how it reacts on corners.


:thumbup:



ad03avant said:


> I got my controller today and installed it...there is definitely a difference in power delivery. It feels more solid like a quattro drivetrain. I could tell it is more of a monster now when the turbo kicks in and you run it up in gear.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ad03avant said:


> This controller is pure sex. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. All you need is a little rain, a roundabout, or a twisty road. Don't let them tell you it's only for the track. I got some rear wheel spin in the rain today. Good times. VW should have tuned this car like this from the go!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Need to know which controller is required for your car? 

Check this:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

tonebonr said:


> It is a big difference if you take turns fast - there is no more jerky mid turn kick when the diff switches to full AWD. Worth 1k? I'm happy with it...


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Rebellionelite said:


> Took my controller to the track this weekend, performed fantastically well and rotated very nicely through the corners.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More Gen.2 inventory arriving this week!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

smack_ttrs said:


> controller arrived today.
> quick turn around time.
> 
> thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

twenzel said:


> I'll be picking up HPA's Haldex controller in short time.


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DangerZone said:


> ...ummmmmm.....yaaaaaa....me want!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! 

Controllers, cables, and remotes in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All e-mails and IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Just thought I'd mention again in case anyone forgot - THIS CONTROLLER IS BRILLIANT. That is all.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More information about our Haldex controllers here.

Check out our brand new website at:

http://www.hpamotorsports.com/index.html


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

BRSomm said:


> Just got it installed yesterday and the car no longer feels like it's being pulled along, a definite push is there which makes it feel much more confident. Looking forward to the slippery stuff!


Excellent! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

Please take note of our new phone number - 604-888-7274 - and check us out on Facebook for all the latest product releases and news:

HPA Motorsport - FACEBOOK


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2013)

We've got some great deals on this week and into Monday, including *Gen.4 Haldex Competition Controllers*. Check out our flyers and give us a call to order:

BLACK FRIDAY SAVINGS


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Check out the new HPA Blog here!

Scroll down in the blog to view our 2013 Holiday Flyer, featuring great end-of-the-year discounts on many of HPA's best selling high performance products...:thumbup:


----------

